#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Importing Surfer grid file to Eclipse

## ben52401

Hello,
  I'm a Petroleum Engineering student, first I would like to say thank you for any and all help. For a design project, we are modeling a reservoir to optimize a waterflood. I have used Golden Software's Surfer 9 to grid the structure of the reservoir on the top and bottom. However, I cannot seem to import the .GRD file generated by surfer into ECLIPSE Office. 
  I've tried outputting the grid file in several different formats, including an xyz data file and an ASCII GRD file. ECLIPSE Office's grid utility simply doesn't recognize the files, it attempts to parse the information, but fails at determining anything useful.
  Do I need to output the grid data in a different format? or maybe add GRID Keywords to the current grid data file? I really appreciate any help.



Thank You!!See More: Importing Surfer grid file to Eclipse

----------


## temr

Look for keywords
COORD and ZCORN in eclipse manual and try to convert your surfer grid

----------

